# Zugriff auf Manager nur von localhost



## loopsen (15. Feb 2008)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dem Tomcat zu sagen, das der Zugriff auf den Manager nur vom Server also von Localhost aus erlaubt ist?


----------



## maki (15. Feb 2008)

Steht in der Doku: http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/manager-howto.html


```
<Context path="/manager" debug="0" privileged="true"
         docBase="/usr/local/kinetic/tomcat5/server/webapps/manager">
         <Valve className="org.apache.catalina.valves.RemoteAddrValve"
                allow="127\.0\.0\.1"/>
</Context>
```


----------



## loopsen (15. Feb 2008)

da ging ja schnell. ich sollte wirklich mal in nen kurs gehen....


----------



## maki (15. Feb 2008)

Nö, kein Kurs, RTFM reicht vollkommen aus 

Mal ernsthaft, Tomcat ist wirklich super Dokumentiert, da reicht ein schnelles googeln und man hat mehr als genug Ergebnisse.
Natürlich sollte man auch die Doku lesen, dass man weiss was so geht.


----------



## DP (15. Feb 2008)

und, funktioniert? bei mir nicht


----------



## maki (15. Feb 2008)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und, funktioniert? bei mir nicht


2 Möglichkeiten DP:
1. Es liegt an dir
2. Es liegt an etwas anderem



Was ist denn die Fehlermeldung?


----------



## DP (15. Feb 2008)

garkeine... der lässt mich einfach rein... habe 192.168.0.1 im allow drin und komme mit dem 192.168.0.150 rein...


----------



## maki (15. Feb 2008)

Bei mir geht's (Tomcat 5.0, sogar während der TC werden die Änderungen übernommen).

Wenn ich bei allow meine echte IP angebe, komme ich sogar nicht rein wenn ich im Browser localhost angebe, dann muss ich auch meine echte IP angeben.

Zeig doch mal deine Context Konfig Datei für die Manager App.


----------



## DP (15. Feb 2008)

```
<Context path="/manager" docBase="${catalina.home}/server/webapps/manager"
        debug="0" privileged="true">
        <Valve className="org.apache.catalina.valves.RemoteAddrValve" allow="192\.168\.0\.1"/> 

  <ResourceLink name="users" global="UserDatabase"
                type="org.apache.catalina.UserDatabase"/>

</Context>
```


----------



## maki (15. Feb 2008)

Schräge Sache, sollte eigentlich funktionieren.

Steht die Context Konfig Datei (manager.xml) auch im richtigen Verzeichniss (TOMCAT_HOME/conf/Catalina/<virtualhost>/)?


----------



## DP (15. Feb 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Steht die Context Konfig Datei (manager.xml) auch im richtigen Verzeichniss (TOMCAT_HOME/conf/Catalina/<virtualhost>/)?



nicht wirklich 

jetzt funktioniert es. ich war in der server\webapps\manager zugange 

vielen dank


----------



## maki (15. Feb 2008)

Na dann


----------

